# Where Can I Get A Cheap Heat Press?



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can buy a cheap used heat press? i am a begginer and dont need an extremely good new 1. Plus i have a very low budget. So where can i get 1?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You could try ebay or craig's list. But you don't know what your getting. Pro World <---(on the left) has them I think for around $169. Try there.


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> You could try ebay or craig's list. But you don't know what your getting. Pro World <---(on the left) has them I think for around $169. Try there.


yes but dont i have to buy like $200 worth of transfers first?


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

nicnats1 said:


> yes but dont i have to buy like $200 worth of transfers first?


and also. would they carry heat presses at pawn shops?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can purchase the press alone for $299. I don't know about pawn shops. I guess you could try.


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

DX 300 is too much for me


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

they have a sunie for 250 plus free shipping! 15x 15 with 2 year warenty Digital 15x15 Clamshell Flat Heat Press (Free Shipping) [HP4801] - $249.99 : Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment.


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

is there anything cheaper? Dx


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Trust me dont go cheaper i did youll regret it!


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

nicnats1 said:


> is there anything cheaper? Dx


how about a good quality name brand 1? just used


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

you wouldnt find one cheaper then 250 with free shipping shipping on one of these would cost you 50 bucks plus!


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

freshlysqueezed said:


> you wouldnt find one cheaper then 250 with free shipping shipping on one of these would cost you 50 bucks plus!



what about at a local pawn shop? no shipping


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you seriously I dont know of any pawn shops that would have such an item lol try craigslist


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

i saw a post on this forum where a guy said he got 1 from a pawn shop


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Try craigslist.. if you insist on a pawn shop then call... one


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks. Ill try CL first. but i doubt there will b anything for my specific area


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

freshlysqueezed said:


> you wouldnt find one cheaper then 250 with free shipping shipping on one of these would cost you 50 bucks plus!


i live in canada -_- no free shipping for me


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Try Craigslist or Ebay, but keep in mind you get what you pay for. I've gotten some good deals on Craigslist and there are scammers out there too. A couple hundred dollars on a start-up heat press is not that bad.


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

i think im gonna look on ebay for a Sunnie press


----------



## Teerific (Aug 16, 2010)

I purchased my press for $209 on Ebay w/free shipping. Not disappointed at all with it so far... Here's the link to the seller NEW 15X15 T-SHIRT HEAT PRESS MACHINE 15 X 15 BLACK HP - eBay (item 280552955132 end time Aug-26-10 16:51:26 PDT)


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out George Knight presses. They stand behind their presses. Arron Knight designs and supports all of their presses. He is great to work with.


----------



## nicnats1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Teerific said:


> I purchased my press for $209 on Ebay w/free shipping. Not disappointed at all with it so far... Here's the link to the seller NEW 15X15 T-SHIRT HEAT PRESS MACHINE 15 X 15 BLACK HP - eBay (item 280552955132 end time Aug-26-10 16:51:26 PDT)


Dx that's 300 bucks for me (I live in canada)


----------

